
Crunch Awesome PNG Image Optimizer - ukaric
https://github.com/chrissimpkins/Crunch
======
styfle
Those examples are stunning!

There is a ticket explaining where it works well and where it doesn't:

[https://github.com/chrissimpkins/Crunch/issues/15](https://github.com/chrissimpkins/Crunch/issues/15)

------
lolikoisuru
Keep in mind that this is lossy compression.

    
    
      The following examples demonstrate the benefits and
      disadvantages of the current iteration of this aggressive
      space saving lossy transformation strategy. In many cases,
      optimization with Crunch will lead to excellent space
      savings and an imperceptible decrease in image quality.

------
wdavidw
Does it have to be specific to OSX, would it be hard to make it available on
Linux as well?

